# CHANT info please



## Tony G (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi all I have found my next project but I am looking for plans/drawings for a CHANT tanker in wartime build also do you know of any site with pics I havent had much luck 
I have found a commecial Fi/glass hull but I like building 
Failing that do'es anybody know who built them and I will try to a copy of original drawing
where are the pics posted I can't find any 
Thanks
Regards Tony


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Tony , In google type. Goole Shipbuilders. There are about six Chants there.
Barney.


----------



## Rory (Jun 10, 2005)

*Chant Tankers*

Tony;

Go to

http://riversea.tugtalk.co.uk

Down to Goole Shipbuilding, ans search the Roster for your Chants.

Cheers,
Rory


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Try looking on www.metcalf-mouldings.com and look on the hulls available for "chant".he has a 2 sheet plan for such.also look at "sirmar models" i think he does models of the chant and i think that the plans used for his models come from a company called "jecobin" and i believe that they do a chant plan.cheers,neil.


----------



## Tony G (Jun 12, 2006)

Cheers nhp651 useful post will try Jecobin
Regards Tony (*))


----------



## rob15 (Feb 26, 2006)

(Thumb) photo Chant 53-ships monthly oct.1987--Chant 28 photo ships monthly oct.1987---Chant 1 photo ships monthly jan 1988 hope this is of some use to you


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

have just completed a model plan at 1/64 scale of a CHANT dry cargo coaster in post war rig if interested. taken from a GA plan of Empire Fairhaven Goole Ship No 418


----------



## Tony G (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi japottinger
Sorry for the very late reply as I have been quite bad and had some time in hospital thanks very much for the generous offer but all my modelling is on a long term hold again thanks

Kind Regards Tony


----------

